# SCA Mason Block Letters



## MNJars (Oct 14, 2013)

Any thoughts on the correct Redbook # for this jar?  I'm thinking RB #1642 since it does have a ground lip.  Although it is unlisted in clear or SCA in pint size.


----------



## coreya (Oct 14, 2013)

I would have to agree to an unlisted #1642, perhaps the pint clear was overlooked when book was proofed.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 16, 2013)

NICE JAR!! Ya gotta love amethyst!!


----------

